# More than 1,000,000 BMWs currently leased through BMW Financial Services



## mickey513 (Jun 12, 2003)

One of the reasons why the majority of BMWs after a few years hold such horrible resale value.


----------



## BruinsBMW (Jun 7, 2012)

"then" ***8800; "than"


----------



## tsoc88 (Jun 27, 2007)

correction "then" should be "than"


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## gregory11 (Jun 15, 2013)

thanks for your infor. i like the BMW all the way


----------

